# October is here - Flounder Report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

October is upon us, and that means its only one month left before the November closure. Gigging over the last week has been slow, with very dirty water in most areas. The cold front that arrived on Monday caused a thermocline inversion, when the hot/cold temperature difference with water depth changes from being cooler on the bottom to cooler near the surface. When temperature inversion occurs, the water "flips over", suspending lots of sediment in the water. These kind of events happen frequently in the fall and the spring, but the first one of the fall is usually the worst. As temperatures gradually cool heading into October, the water will soon clear up and yield some fantastic nights of gigging. I am still getting limits every night, but some trips are taking 5-6 hours to find the fish. We have had very light winds and cool temps the last few nights, making it pleasant to be out on the water.

*Upcoming open nights:
October: 17, 18, 19, 24.
November = Closed season for gigging
December: 4-7, 11-13, 15, 16, 18-22*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Betterr conditions tonight*

*10/2/2016*
Much better water conditions tonight with the T. Moore group of 4 onboard. We got our 20 flounder limit by 10pm.

Capt. Rick Hammond


----------

